# q7 sline with roof boxe



## joka12421 (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: q7 sline with roof boxe (joka12421)*

looks nice, what front grill pieces are those? who are they made by?


----------



## joka12421 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: q7 sline with roof boxe (ProjectA3)*

made by caractere belgium
original pieces, placed by dealer (Belgium)
http://www.caractere.com/


----------

